# Questions about ex-pat men wearing shorts in UAE?



## flugenmachen (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm an American ex-pat who has been living/working in Al Ain for seven months. Our apartment complex is located on the city's edge in a residential neighborhood and I frequently go running outdoors in the late afternoon. Down the street to a paved trail that borders a wadi and so on. My shorts were purchased at a local shop with the specific intent of NOT offending any local sensibilties on this issue, and the hem falls just below the kneecap. On returning from tonight's run I was approached in the street by an Emirati man who through a lot of gesturing made it clear that he didn't approve of the length of my shorts. Can someone tell me, is there an official stance on this issue, or did I just happen to meet the one-man modesty patrol? I see loads of ex-pats, both men and women, out and about in town with similiar length shorts. Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You were unlucky enough to meet the one man modesty patrol as you put it. Bad luck that, although Al Ain is more conservative than many other places.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you have a shirt on? 

Joking. 

I do not live around your location but there are lots of expats who run around the apartment in shorts. The women do it less, but still they do it. Maybe Al Ain is that conservative? Did the emirati not speak english? I would find a local and discuss this with him in your neighborhood to get a better handle on the view points.


----------



## flugenmachen (Nov 27, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Did you have a shirt on?
> 
> Joking.
> 
> I do not live around your location but there are lots of expats who run around the apartment in shorts. The women do it less, but still they do it. Maybe Al Ain is that conservative? Did the emirati not speak english? I would find a local and discuss this with him in your neighborhood to get a better handle on the view points.


Funny thing, he was so distracted by the shorts he didn't notice the bare torso. HAHA. 

But seriously, you bring up a good point in that he spoke no English and with Arabic I don't get much past Hello and What's your name? And this was the first time in my seven months I've encountered anything approaching reproach.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have found finding an emirati to befriend works great.... just dont make him mad by talking about the killing of animal practice  Tend to get quite mad and not talk to you for a bit!


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Actually the Emirati man had no right since your shorts did fall below the knee cap as you have said. Continue wearing them, it shouldnt be a problem. If he it happens again let them get the cops, you're not doing anything wrong. I usually go out in shorts above my knee caps and no one has ever told me anything.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

as per my knowledge under the muslim law, one is supposed to cover himself from slightly above the waist to just below the knees...so if your knees are covered, you are fine...hell I've even prayed in bermuda shorts. So don't let anyone tell you off. 

but then this is the religious side quite often confused with social norms...I wonder what do the emirati swim team wear or the athletes wear while running on the track in professional races and not all football shorts are till the knees most of them are shorter...so we are living in modern times and as long as it's not a g-string you are flaunting, everything goes...you just accidently met a gentleman who got his social norms mixed up with his religious beliefs.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

oh! said:


> as per my knowledge under the muslim law, one is supposed to cover himself from slightly above the waist to just below the knees...so if your knees are covered, you are fine...hell I've even prayed in bermuda shorts. So don't let anyone tell you off.
> 
> but then this is the religious side quite often confused with social norms...I wonder what do the emirati swim team wear or the athletes wear while running on the track in professional races and not all football shorts are till the knees most of them are shorter...so we are living in modern times and as long as it's not a g-string you are flaunting, everything goes...you just accidently met a gentleman who got his social norms mixed up with his religious beliefs.


In the UAE? Surely not??


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Social norms vs. religious point of view...was all I was clarifying. No one can tell a guy that his shorts which are covering his knee caps are un-islamic. Based on norms however, someone might find it disrespectful...shorter lengths...well I haven't seen anyone getting in trouble over it...it's just how you carry it. I have been roaming about a lot in the hot summer months here in tank tops and shorts and never had a problem and by no means do I pass of as a western expat.

So a one of incident and that too not by the authorities should not be a case of raising eyebrows.


----------



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

I think this guy needs to mind his own business. I live in Ras Al Khaimah and I wear shorts quite often after work and on the weekends and no one has ever said anything. I actually see lots of European tourists wearing very short shorts and tank tops but nobody seems to mind. 

Even though RAK is fairly conservative as long as you are respectful people really mind their own business which is nice. I did have one incident where an Emirati man, I believe, was chastising me for not getting out of the way of a woman pushing her cart in a grocery store. She was behind me and I didn't see her. Since he was speaking in Arabic and I couldn't understand him I just tuned him out.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jmcn5195 said:


> I think this guy needs to mind his own business. I live in Ras Al Khaimah and I wear shorts quite often after work and on the weekends and no one has ever said anything. .





Perhaps you have better legs


----------



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Perhaps you have better legs


Haha! Maybe that's the reason. I never thought of it like that.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

SBP said:


> In the UAE? Surely not??


well just came back from Friday prayers...and since this discussion was still fresh in my mind, I actually observed a half a dozen teenagers or so in the mosque in bermuda shorts for their prayers...so even in the UAE...surely yes


----------

